# Maria Viva Parade



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Anybody from this part of the country know where I can find some of these jigs in the 7-28g sizes? I know they use them a lot at the Vineyard for false albacore and bonito, was wondering if any of you knew of a tackle shop I could call and order them from or of a website that has these sizes?


----------

